# Boils.



## EthelT (May 7, 2014)

Since being diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes I have had horrid boils, thankfully only one at a time.   I've had them in my groin, on my bottom, in my armpit, on my neck and most painfully on the back of my head.

Is there a connection?  Is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## AlisonM (May 7, 2014)

High blood sugars can leave you vulnerable to infections, and you may be run down too. Boils are a fairly common side effect of this. he only thing I can suggest other than a trip to the surgery is to try and build your immune system up a bit, check your diet to ensure you're getting enough vitamins etc.

How have the BGs been lately?


----------



## Flower (May 7, 2014)

There is a connection in that with diabetes your immune system is weakened along with higher blood sugar levels which allow bacteria to thrive.

I have had a few boils at times when my control was not great and ended up having to have them lanced in hospital and then needed antibiotics to clear the infection. Since my control has been better they haven't reared their ugly heads again.I would definitely ask your GP for help with them as they are such painful things. Good luck getting them sorted.


----------



## Copepod (May 7, 2014)

Definitely ask at your GP surgery. As well as maintaining as near normal as possible blood glucose levels and good nutrient intake, especially vitamin C, also worth considering what you are washing your skin and clothes with. Admittedly, that doesn't apply so much to head, but a change of soap / body wash / detergent might be part of the story. Washing a boil in warm salty water, then rinsing in fresh water and drying carefully can be very effective in preventing it getting worse until you can get it looked at by practice nurse or GP.


----------



## EthelT (May 7, 2014)

My BG levels have spiked recently and I've been feeling a bit run down, so it all makes sense.

Thanks, all


----------



## Lurch (May 7, 2014)

Courtesy of the NHS... 

Boils are bacteria-caused (staphylococcus aureus) and the wee baccies can get in through cuts and grazes (why scruffy street urchins like me got them so often I gave mine names). Usually erupt where there's growing hair, friction and sweat.... neck, face, thighs, armpits, buttocks...  

Boils can be caught and spread by touch.  No mention of frogs...


----------



## KookyCat (May 8, 2014)

I had two rather stunning boils when admitted to hospital and they finally went when my sugars came down into vaguely human levels.  Not pleasant are they. My dad who had type two used to get them if he was running high or had a cold or other virus, so I'm hoping I don't take after him!  Anyway I used magnesium sulphate paste (from boots) which acts as a drawing ointment to help the boil run it's course.  Especially useful if you catch one in the early stages.  Hope it all clears up for you, surprising how yuk they can make you feel.


----------

